# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  نصب gtk در ویندوز

## Seyyed ali

من این فایل ها رو دانلود کردم
http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...nt-2.2.4-3.exe


http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/binar...tk+-2.12.1.zip

اما در نصب هر دو چار مشکل شدم و از من یک سری فایل DLL می خواد وقتی هم که اون فایل های DLL رو یکی یکی دانلود کردم این ارور رو داد.

The procedure entry point g_ascii_strtoll could not be located in the dynamic link library libglib-2.0-0.dll.

----------


## gilanema

منم تو نصبش مشکل دارم

----------


## IamOverlord

منم تو نصبش برای ویندوز مشکل دارم... البته می تونم تو لینوکس برای ویندوز Cross-Compile کنم...

----------

